# model 602 Ex-cell-o milling machine parts



## popeye (Sep 6, 2019)

Looking for several internal head parts. I do have part #s if I get a hit on this thread


----------



## royesses (Sep 6, 2019)

Hey popeye I don't have an Ex-cello 602 but I thought I'd do a search to try and help you out. I came up with the following link:








						Rebuild Kit for Ex - Cell - O 602 | RBK-602
					

Rebuild Kit for Ex-Cell-O   This kit includes the following: 1922V321 Drive Belt (1), 6210 Bearing (1), 6010 Bearing (1), 6007 Bearing (1), 6000 Bearing (1), 6008 Bearing (2), 6205 Bearing (2), EP-1 Grease (2) This kit does not include bushings, bushing for Excello are now obsolite Individual...




					www.machinerypartsdepot.com
				




Don't know if it helps, but I'll keep on looking.

Also found this:

We are the OEM for the Ex-Cell-O 602 Mill. We have some stock on the
common wear items. We also have all the drawings to support that
product line. To order parts we need your serial number or is your machine
XLO or Ex-Cell-O on the head of the machine?
Regards,
Sandy Fioretti
Parts sales Agent
Maintenance Technologies-Ex-Cell-O
Phone 586-532-2741
Fax 586-532-3741 


Ex-Cell-O parts - Cartech Machinery 416 222 6504. 
Roy


----------



## popeye (Sep 6, 2019)

i want to say thank you .I need a few parts to complete or at least the print so i can make what I need.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 6, 2019)

There was a head only for sale on E-bay awhile back. Not sure if it sold or not. I need to go through my head also. I have some noisey bearings in backgear.


----------



## popeye (Sep 6, 2019)

Thank you so much ! I will look for it now


----------



## Martin W (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi Popeye
There is one on the Mississauga Kijiji. Not sure if its the model you want?

Cheers
Martin








•••

Ontario
Toronto (GTA)
Mississauga / Peel Region
Buy & Sell
Tools
*Power Tools in Mississauga / Peel Region*
Ad ID 1340919515
*****EXCELLO - XLO R8 MILLING MACHINE PARTS*****
Please Contact
Posted 20 days ago

Mississauga, ON L5G1V1(View Map)Favourite













+6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Description*
FOR SALE: Selling original Excello - XLO R8 milling machine parts. All parts came off an original Excello mill. All parts are in exceptional condition. I have all of the parts needed to make up a complete R8 mill head. Must sell since I sold my XLO mill. Please contact me via email.
If the ad is up, parts are still available.
Low ballers will be ignored. Cash sale only.
Show more2,469 visits

*Contact le*
Hi, is this still available?When are you available to meet?initialMessageIdsmessageIdadIdemailRequiresVerificationLleOwner
1 listing
< 2 hrsavg reply
86%reply rate
6 yrson Kijiji
*Sponsored Advertisements*



Take steps to make your Kijiji transactions as secure as possible by following our suggested safety tips.Read our Safety Tips
*Kijiji*

About
Careers
Member Benefits
Advertise on Kijiji
*Explore*

Kijiji Autos
Kijiji Central
Kijiji mobile payment
Tools to promote ads
eBay Classifieds Sites
*Info*

Terms of Use
Privacy Policy
Posting Policy
AdChoice
*Support*

Help Desk
Kijiji en français
©2005-2019 Marktplaats BV
All rights reserved. Google, Google Play, YouTube and other marks are trademarks of Google Inc.








*My Favourites (2)*


Recently Added:

View all


&amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;amp;lt;style&amp;amp;gt; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp;.jsonly { &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp;display: none; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp;} &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp;.jshidden { &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp;display: block; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp;} &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;lt;/style&amp;amp;gt; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;lt;iframe src="//www.googletagmanager.com/ns.html?id=GTM-W4V6" &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp;height="0" width="0" style="display:none;visibility:hidden"&amp;amp;gt;&amp;amp;lt;/iframe&amp;amp;gt;&amp;nbsp;



*****EXCELLO - XLO R8 MILLING MACHINE PARTS*****
Please Contact


----------



## popeye (Sep 7, 2019)

I am looking for bearing housing that is just under the variable pulley that is on the electrical motor. I am going to bet it is the same as the mill I have mine is a style 602 ( Ex-Cell-O ) The part # is 52-15206 . Also looking for the entire brake handle assembly.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 7, 2019)

It looks like folks on here have provided several leads, any luck with those?


----------



## popeye (Sep 7, 2019)

They do look promising , But I will not be able to contact them until Monday. The hobby machinist has giving me hope to complete my build on my milling machine. Thank you so much


----------



## Karl_T (Sep 7, 2019)

I also have an excello parted out. let me know if the above does not work for you


----------



## popeye (Sep 7, 2019)

no response from them at this time. I am looking for the housing in the head that supports the main drive shaft at the top just under the pulley assembly that is attached to drive motor.the part # is 52-15206. Also the brake lever and all the components to the brake.


----------

